#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  "chuey chuey" - what does it mean?

## poochai

I have heard it mentioned many times and wondered what it means.

Some examples to illustrate your explanations would be helpful. Thanks.

----------


## Passing Through

I think you mean เฉ่ยๆ 

It can be used to express indifference. If someone asks you if you like something and you're not bothered one way or the other, you might say that you รู้สึกเฉ่ยๆ (ru seuk choi choi). You can also use it with to be (อยู่ yuu) and say อยู่เฉ่ยๆ (yuu choi choi) which means to do nothing and similarly with other verbs to show that you're doing nothing/immobile (standing, sitting, etc.)

----------


## Albert Shagnasty2017

What he said, but slightly different sound means go away or leave me alone.

But that might be more like schu schu

----------


## Humbert

it's like saying 'just' or 'only' in a sentence.

----------


## Norton

yuu ban choi choi
Home doing nothing.

----------


## Neverna

What Passing Through said. 

But I will add it can also be used with the meaning of "for no particular reason" (i.e., just/only as per Humbert's post).

For example: 
"I'm just asking" (for no particular reason) ถามเฉยๆ 
Or when someone gives someone a gift for no special reason ให้เฉยๆ

----------


## PeeCoffee

I've used it when the squid wasn't cooked..._chewy - chewy_.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Troy

Same as above but can also mean being bored and not feeling like doing anything. A state that requires an injection of farang energy to spice things up a bit....

----------


## poochai

> I think you mean เฉ่ยๆ


The answer given by the link below differs from your explanation:



```
http://www.thai2english.com/dictionary/1291357.html
```

Moreover the pronunciation of เฉ่ยๆ (chà-lŏie) is different from what I heard on the streets.

----------


## aging one

> Originally Posted by Passing Through View Post I think you mean เฉ่ยๆ The answer given by the link below differs from your explanation:  Code:  ???? - Thai / English dictionary meaning - ???? ?????????? ??? ???????? - thai2english.com  Moreover the pronunciation of เฉ่ยๆ (chà-lŏie) is different from what I heard on the streets.


You are criticizing free advice, and have put another silly thread up?

----------


## Passing Through

เฉ่ย and เฉลย are two completely different words. I can't be 100% sure what you mean because you've written in the Roman alphabet but I and others have done the best we can to help. No need to say thank you, though.

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Passing Through
> 
> 
> I think you mean เฉ่ยๆ
> 
> 
> The answer given by the link below differs from your explanation:


As Passing Through said, the word in that link is a completely different word. 




> Moreover the pronunciation of เฉ่ยๆ (chà-lŏie) is different from what I heard on the streets.


I get a feeling that you are confused and you can't read Thai because the words I have highlighted from your post do not match.

NB: There is one thing in Passing Through's earlier post that is not correct. There should be no tone mark. It should be เฉยๆ (not เฉ่ยๆ). 

 :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> I have heard it mentioned many times and wondered what it means.
> 
> Some examples to illustrate your explanations would be helpful. Thanks.


Anyway, to be clear about what you have heard and so we can help you the best we can, please give us some examples (context) of what you have heard.

----------


## Humbert

เฉย ๆ cheeuyR cheeuyR [is] calm; impassive; indifferent (feeling or being so); peaceful; relaxed; feeling so-so

เฉย ๆ cheeuyR cheeuyR simply; just; only 

How you express it in English is another story

----------


## Passing Through

> Originally Posted by poochai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Passing Through
> ...


 Quite right. Not sure where that ไม้เอก came from. What was I thinking of, I wonder?

----------

